# Good locality to live near Sunbury



## tsm (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Room,

I'm in search of a house / flat in a good residential locality near Sunbury. Is Weybridge a good place to live for a family with a kid? I heard that there are good schools in Weybridge and that's how I decided to look at this place.

Any other good family friendly localities near Sunbury?

Thanks,


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

tsm said:


> Hi Room,
> 
> I'm in search of a house / flat in a good residential locality near Sunbury. Is Weybridge a good place to live for a family with a kid? I heard that there are good schools in Weybridge and that's how I decided to look at this place.
> 
> ...


Walton on Thames, Hersham, Kingston Upon Thames, Shepperton. If you want to go a bit further out, Twickenham and Esher. 

This whole area is attractive, and rather pricey since its all within train commuting to London.


----------



## tsm (Apr 12, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Walton on Thames, Hersham, Kingston Upon Thames, Shepperton. If you want to go a bit further out, Twickenham and Esher.
> 
> This whole area is attractive, and rather pricey since its all within train commuting to London.


Thanks. What about Weybridge? Is that a good place?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

tsm said:


> Thanks. What about Weybridge? Is that a good place?


Yes, very good - expensive housing, good schools, commuter line to London


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Cheaper areas like Hounslow and Hampton aren't the best....
Better areas are Teddington, Twickenham, Shepperton, Walton on Thames,
My daughter lives in Weybridge...it's nice, but pretty expensive.
But....'expensive' is all relative.... depends on your budget.


----------



## tsm (Apr 12, 2012)

mamasue said:


> Cheaper areas like Hounslow and Hampton aren't the best....
> Better areas are Teddington, Twickenham, Shepperton, Walton on Thames,
> My daughter lives in Weybridge...it's nice, but pretty expensive.
> But....'expensive' is all relative.... depends on your budget.


Thanks. Do you think I can get a decent 2 bedroom flat for about 1000 - 1100GBP?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

tsm said:


> Thanks. Do you think I can get a decent 2 bedroom flat for about 1000 - 1100GBP?



I think it's probably doable, with a bit if searching.


----------

